# Pacific Energy T6 with new Stone Hearth



## madison

Part 1:

Creation of the hearth for the T6.  Many weeks of learning on hearth.com.  Many days of layouts after selecting the Pacific Energy T6.  One day of sketching design for mason.  3 days of mason work (not me!)


----------



## jbroich

Very nice. Nice and massive. A great look and feel.


----------



## madison

Part 2: Installation of T6 and chimney.

Adjustable Simpson DVL stovepipe above stove-> 90 degree DVL -> Adjustable Horizontal DVL with more than a 1/4" rise -> Simpson Black Class A through thimble.

New chimney, interior 3 x 48" Simpson Class A behind new stone hearth wall to attic.  Then a 30 degree offset -> 24" Class A -> 30 degree offset to clear roof 2x12.  Then one 48" and one 24" stainless Class A above roof line.

T6 placed on hearth.


----------



## madison

Some burn pics


----------



## madison

Future food for the T6


----------



## btj1031

Congrats on the new setup.  Looks great.


----------



## begreen

Now you're cooking! The stove and installation looks beautiful. I'm looking forward to hearing how it does in mid-winter with a load of black locust. That will be my stove chow next year.


----------



## pelletwood

That is a great looking setup!!
Fantastic job on the hearth and wall, nice looking stove also!
What material is the stove sitting on?
Looks like one piece.


----------



## savageactor7

Nice stove and hearth area Madison btw is that locust?


----------



## madison

pelletwood said:
			
		

> That is a great looking setup!!
> Fantastic job on the hearth and wall, nice looking stove also!
> What material is the stove sitting on?
> Looks like one piece.



Thanks.  The single piece of hearthstone is ny state bluestone.  there are many color variations within different regions of the state.   The mason did a great job cutting and shaping the single piece to my specs.  He actually wanted to bring in a single piece 6"-8" thick, but we requested the 2-3" piece on top of a course of wall materiel.  The walls are a mix of "two different types of granite" (per mason) and dolamitic limestone.  The mason picked out the piece of bluestone when he was cutting shaping the wall material, he had an excellent "artistic" eye for matching colors.

We had a two hearths constructed at a previous home where we used bluestone for the hearth, one piece of Helderberg Bluestone that was dark gray black sorta what I remember the color of our grade school chalk boards.  And another from a different region of the state that was more gray/green.  So if you are considering it, make sure the wife takes a look at it before hand as the colors can be quite different!


----------



## madison

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Nice stove and hearth area Madison btw is that locust?



Thanks, yes, black locust.  Here is next yrs stack, I actually have ~ 3 cords more to split that were felled this past weekend.  I'll be working on that the next few weeks....


----------



## woodjack

Madison, that's a beautiful set-up. Where in NY are you. I can use a mason like that?


----------



## madison

woodjack said:
			
		

> Madison, that's a beautiful set-up. Where in NY are you. I can use a mason like that?



woodjack, thanks, i pm'ed you the mason's info so as to not "advertise" on the forum.


----------



## gibson

real nice.  Cheers!


----------



## SlyFerret

That's great!  I love how the hearth isn't all square and symmetrical.  Really gives it a lot of character.

-SF


----------



## Flatbedford

Looks great! Massive! I like it.


----------



## summit

you are gonna love that stove.. i see you couldn't wait to throw a little fire into her!


----------



## savageactor7

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> That's great!  I love how the hearth isn't all square and symmetrical.  Really gives it a lot of character.-SF



It is isn't it? It's a good reference post for those folks that are undecided about where to put a stove and also keep the chimney in the house too.


----------



## jj3500

pelletwood said:
			
		

> That is a great looking setup!!
> Fantastic job on the hearth and wall, nice looking stove also!
> What material is the stove sitting on?
> Looks like one piece.



I love that one piece slab too!!  looks awesome.  The whole setup.  Hearth stove and wall lining.


----------



## madison

Thanks,

 the "soft" heat off the T6 is one of the features we like about the stove, it puts out the heat, without putting you out of the room...


----------



## apples439

Looks great.  I love the big stone look.  Enjoy!

-Todd


----------



## donmattingly

You did a fine job! Thanks for the Pics!


----------



## laine09

Wow. Great job. It looks good, classy and old school style. I like the whole feel.









Regards,
Laine
prêts travaux


----------



## madison

Updated pics, now with painted Class A, plus new paint job in rooms.


----------



## bfunk13

What a cool hearth. 
Very nice job!

Brad


----------



## IPLUMB

AWESOME install Love it


----------



## madison

thanks funk, will be out fishing your way for two weeks starting 10/21, can't wait!


----------



## madison

First burn of the 2nd yr, I know I am late, but the room was being repainted...

Plus first burn with the new "Hog" gasket in place


----------



## madison

9/22/2011 cleaning update -  2 yrs on the "Hog gasket" looks better than when I first tied it, it is now flattened by the weight of the baffle, but in great shape.


----------



## basswidow

What's a hog gasket?


----------



## BrotherBart

basswidow said:
			
		

> What's a hog gasket?



Member "Hogwildz" makes his own manifold gaskets for his Summit insert.


----------



## madison

basswidow said:
			
		

> What's a hog gasket?



Direct Link: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/26827/#281372


----------



## DianeB

madison said:


> Thanks. The single piece of hearthstone is ny state bluestone. there are many color variations within different regions of the state. The mason did a great job cutting and shaping the single piece to my specs. He actually wanted to bring in a single piece 6"-8" thick, but we requested the 2-3" piece on top of a course of wall materiel. The walls are a mix of "two different types of granite" (per mason) and dolamitic limestone. The mason picked out the piece of bluestone when he was cutting shaping the wall material, he had an excellent "artistic" eye for matching colors.
> 
> We had a two hearths constructed at a previous home where we used bluestone for the hearth, one piece of Helderberg Bluestone that was dark gray black sorta what I remember the color of our grade school chalk boards. And another from a different region of the state that was more gray/green. So if you are considering it, make sure the wife takes a look at it before hand as the colors can be quite different!


  Saw your link from a post to a newbie.  I too just installed a bluestone hearth and wonder how to seal it. i don't want it to darken or make it shiny.  there are supposedly matte sealers out there.  wondering if you sealed it or now and how it has been working out for you


----------

